# Nissan GTR 3d model I'm modelling up...



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

hey guys thought I'd share my model I'm currently working on. I'm not a car modeller by profession or owt I just enjoy doing this in my spare time and seeing as I've modelled a 33 and a 34 in the past I figured I'd have a go at this too. I'm not getting much chance to work on this model so the progress is going slowly but here's some work I've done on it over the last dunno how long...

some work in progress pics...






































then I decided to adjust it and base it on the 2011 version with the adjusted front grill and wotnot...



















then got some renders done which I were overall happy with but they still felt cg-ish...





































and here's my most recent renders with new lighting setup and rendering methods which feel alot nicer overall...




























so in my usual fashion I'll end up doing something animated with this - I'm just not sure what really. Part of me wants to do something alot more cooler and simple concentrating on good lighting and something simple and stylish but everyone kinda does that with their renders... it would probably be better to grime the car up and make it look muddy and caked in crap somehow...


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*.*

how about chopping the roof an making it convertable ?

Its only a matter of time before nissan do it........

Or even some kind of Panoramic roof, I think that would actualy suit the car. 


p.s. impressive work.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Bloody he'll mate that's amazing!!

How do you do that, what software do you use?


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Cheers mate.. exactly like th pics show really.. build a wireframe based on schematic images. Work th detail in then assign materials, light th scene and render. Tweak and adjust till finished! Still need to do th new wheel but its almost there!


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Impressive to say the least!
What software do you use to do that?


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Very impressive, and a sweet colour!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow:bowdown1:


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Using maya for modellin an mental ray for rendering


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

That looks mint mate. Also love the colour. Candy red :thumbsup:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Ant, you've got some mad skills there mate.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Cheers chaps. I was workin on th headlight last night.. its effin nails.. just trying to figure out th internal bits like th main lights, th upper light, th divider and all th reflectors not to mention th glass shape with its bulge.. Nissan just threw a load o bits in th air then settled with that configuration for th lights!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Thats brilliant!
If thats your spare time, what is your day job!!


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Impressive stuff, That model would look good inside a Game Engine


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Looks nice mate 
Poly layout looks really clean, there's probably a few places you want to add a few more poly lines in before you mesh smooth. There're a few bits like the top of the wheel arch flare that could do with being a bit smoother.

I could find some ref pics i took so you've got slightly nicer textures for the rear lights.
I partially modelled the reflectors and had a semi transparent texture overlayed.

an old pic of a WIP of mine, but it's just to demonstrate how you could to the taillights with a bit of mesh behind the glass.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

@endo - nice work mate - 19k polys too with underside as well wow!

I'm not going quite as crazy with mine - if it holds up camera for what I wanna do then I'll be happy - I'm quite happy with the render quality and I know I can get it better with a proper lighting scheme. Just workin on front headlight at the moment - I'm sure you'll concur... its a bitch to do heh!

I'll bear the harder arch line in mind mate cheers 

@bajie - I work as an animator for Sony full time mate. modelling is just something I do in my spare time when I get an hour or two free. Usually ends up taking me eons to finish em but I try to get enough done so I can do something animated with it! get on youtube and search for "nissan skyline transformer" to see some stuff I did the other year.


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

R34 That i made


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

holy potatoes thats pretty... heres mine... its the first car I ever made really... quite chuffed with the render tho esp. seeing as I didn't know mental ray...










here's a 33gtr I modelled to do my transformer anim too...


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks okay!  Made shitload of cars, r32 - r34 - r35 - impreza's- audi's etc etc :d


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Worth sharing, probably a repost ...






Mans got skillz :thumbsup:


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

would you care to model the insides of the engine bay and the other internals?
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/150918-aerodynamics-nissan-r35-gtr.html
you can probably sell it to those who are doing CFD aerodynamics (i dunno how that all works for sure as i dont do that kind of work myself).

Got to say those are awesome renders and great work modeling them!


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

not got the time to do the interior really - I'll more than likely do a shadow interior so its not entirely empty inside but I want to do something else with the gtr model as opposed to just it being a 'modelling' piece. if it holds up from outside I'll be happy


----------



## paulcoop007 (Oct 31, 2009)

Roadster.......


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

anthonymcgrath said:


> @endo - nice work mate - 19k polys too with underside as well wow!
> 
> I'm not going quite as crazy with mine - if it holds up camera for what I wanna do then I'll be happy - I'm quite happy with the render quality and I know I can get it better with a proper lighting scheme. Just workin on front headlight at the moment - I'm sure you'll concur... its a bitch to do heh!


Lol, well the texture work helps alot, there's still a whole bunch of stuff to finish the model, but finding the motivation has been hard, and i've been wasting my time trying to complete the model of my car... which still needs a bunch of stuff done to it to get it up to date.


there's some good tutorials on CGcars.com for setting up studio lighting for cars / materials etc.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

yeah read most of them but they seem quite max oriented and I use Maya but I've got my lighting stuff sorted now so I should be reet  Not had chance to touch headlight been too busy and got a wing chun grading tomorrow for my black belt so gonna be busy with that all wkend and skydiving sunday lol!


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Bajie said:


> Worth sharing, probably a repost ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome work...

I would love to see some sort of city chase scene done with these models


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

I made one on Forza, does that count?



Ben


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

got the new 2011 wheel modelled up at last... got a shader on it with a slight flake paint... looks quite sweet i think and fun to model...




























they look ace on the car methinks...



















next up - mirrors and windows glass n rubber


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Epic work mate


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

CHeers mate just need to model th wing mirror, some headlight inside detail and few other bits. Some basic shadow interior geometry an it should be good to rock

As for idea.. I'm tempted to make it black then composite it into some live action footage spinning out o control and crashin up th road. Then stick it on YouTube as "sony md writes off gtr" heh! Will have to see if me ol gaffer will see funny side but I imagine he will heh!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Awwww man i really miss Mentalray, we're stuck with Renderman studio at work now as it fits better with our features pipeline, but it sucks big time for fast turnaround commercials work without loads of TD support for the creative types!!!:nervous:
We're going to get VRay for Maya and have a test with that, I've seen some fantastic renders done with it.:clap:
Keep up the great work, lovely modelling on them wheels.
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Ah you'll love vray mate! It's fast! I love mr as its open ended and plugs into a lot o maya's original shading mechanics now altho when it were bundled hurredly with maya 4 or 5 so many years ago it sucked lol! There is a great render engine called rendition which renders realtime as you work.. very impressive stuff!


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Vray is pretty damn good at what it does, and alot easier than mentalray to get perfect looking paint shaders made up. Faster too.

Saying that i've always noticed that Maya renders allways seem to look a damn site better than max which makes no sense when their using the same renderers, or to me the grass is just greener on the other side.


Max does have one good thing going for it, Xoliul on SMCars put together some realtime DirectX shaders which are brilliant for getting screengrabs without the wait, and you can model with the shaders one (not something i do, but its a good way of watching your poly layout to ensure nice smooth reflections), as well as previewing your scene before you hit render and realise the camera angle or lighting is wrong.

screengrab from max









screengrab with polygon edges showing.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

excellent stuff this - its good to see other forum members with 3d skills an knowledge (hope that dont sound patronising!)

Its funny that as I look at 3dmax renders sometimes and think 'how do they get it lookin so bloody good?' so yeah i think it must be a grass-is-greener effect heh!

Have to say tho if i see one more HDR IBL'd car rendered on that cobblestone HDR file - be it from maya or max or wherever, I'm gonna cry hehehehe!

nice 32 model - Is that a high res ingame model? looks great!


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

lol it is my job  so i'd hope my models are semi decent  or i'd be seeing my P45. But i know what you mean its cool to see other Skyline folk into their 3D 

LOL, it probably is rose tinted googles for which ever side you are on, but i've noticed alot of the guys doing the High end 3d stuff use maya, games industry types tend to use Max. 
Understandable though the nurbs/surface tools etc are far more superior in maya, whereas max seems to be better for poly modelling. At least in my experience that is. Still some of the high detail results you can get with max arent half bad if you persevere, and you don't get concussion from banging your head on the desk when max bombs out in the middle of something important.

ha, the Uffezi or what ever HDR map, lol.... yes i feel your pain.

The 32 is a game model, it's been a WIP for the best part of 7 years lol, since i just dont get the free time to work on it / juggling between other cars (and i'm truely sick of looking at max or photoshop when i get home), though it has gone through about 5 versions to get to the stage it is now, each time with more and more polys/detail as the game can handle more.

Still only sitting around 25k with the modelled panel lines / door shuts etc. But i'm old school, so i like my texture work.... even if it is a bit last gen to have texture based AO, shadowing etc. 
Still badly needs an interior *sigh, and i need to finish off texturing/modelling the underside like i did on the 35 (nobody will see it, but i'll know its there...)

max grab, no shaders 1024x body texture only









max grab, DX viewport shaders









apologies, i dont mean to hijack your thread


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

looks really good mate - dont worry about hijacking thread 

yeah I barely have any time to put some of the projects I'd like to finish really. There is an animated boy/chav and his car animation I'd like to do but I seem to always gravitate towards technical stuff - for instance I ran out the other day and got some black cycling pants and a black fitted training shirt - I want to do my own version of me putting on the iron man suitcase lol!


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

so I finally got the headlights and wing mirror sorted out. The headlight is an utter pain in the backside but its just about there (couple of smaller reflective thingy's to model but they wont take long). The wing mirror wasn't easy mainly because of the plastic panel underneath and the carved creases in it too.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

hats off to you tech guys......fantastic job....

slight suggestion if i may......

last shot.....the rear wheel seems slightly lost in the arch...a touch....

bang up job though.

j.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

yeah I think thats where I duplicated the front wheel after re-modelling it from the 09 alloy to the 2011 alloy and moved it back but not outward heh. easy fix


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

can you show me the car in black with yellow side skirts, font lip, diffuser, mirrors and wing.

I was thinking of getting a black my11 then wrapping parts in yellow. inspired by the 599 gto i've seen. 

may be you can offer this as a service to people who do wraps.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

I'll have a go mate a bit later.. shouldn't be too tough


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

**** me guys, I take my hat off to you as these pics are blinding.

Please keep it up and keep posting your work.

Very, very impressive.


BTW I'd like a Gwyneth Platrow that'll do things only I could think of.....


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

dressed as pepper potts


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

anthonymcgrath said:


> dressed as pepper potts


mmmm

now we're talking!

car porn first, other porn as and when!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> BTW I'd like a Gwyneth Platrow


porn look-a-like or typo ?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Miss Platrow....

mmm...

She works in my local deli....


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

this thread is getting weird!


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Impossible said:


> can you show me the car in black with yellow side skirts, font lip, diffuser, mirrors and wing.
> 
> I was thinking of getting a black my11 then wrapping parts in yellow. inspired by the 599 gto i've seen.
> 
> may be you can offer this as a service to people who do wraps.


rendering now... will post up shortly


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

okay I dont know if I'm on the right track here...



















have to say I really quite like it


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

wow thats great!!! thanks so much!!!

exactly what i had in mind.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## sharpaye7 (Feb 16, 2011)

anthonymcgrath said:


>


Now thats mOre like it. Show the rest please!


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

what are you using for rendering? 3d studio max, lightwave or maya? 

can you add more dynamic lighting and or a little hue.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

@Impossible - I'm using mental ray with maya. sorry mate too busy to be faffing with this - done the black/yellow scheme for you - you can tweak it in pshop if you need to... need to get the rest of the model finished and complete the animation i want to do with it


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

I just wanted to know if it was possible. You have been more then helpful.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

YouTube - ‪Nissan GT-R R35 2012 in 3dsmax‬‏

this one is nice


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

What CAD program are you using to draw this? Spaceclaim is the fastest one to draw a model like this. I guess SW,SE and Maya are more specific?


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Dunno why this forum doesn't email me when I get replies.. weird cos sometimes it does!
Using Maya to model mate always have.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Dunno why this forum doesn't email me when I get replies.. weird cos sometimes it does!
Using Maya to model mate always have.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Verinder1984 said:


> how about chopping the roof an making it convertable ?
> 
> Its only a matter of time before nissan do it........


I dont think they would & it would look funny due to the spoiler


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

anthonymcgrath said:


> Dunno why this forum doesn't email me when I get replies.. weird cos sometimes it does!
> Using Maya to model mate always have.


The Forum would normally only email you once per updated thread, you then have to visit the Forum again to get anymore thread updates. There are also different subscription options on how you want to be notified.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Impossible said:


> YouTube - ***x202a;Nissan GT-R R35 2012 in 3dsmax***x202c;‏
> 
> this one is nice


super tidy example - I'm hoping to do alot more than a turn table of the model though.. always like to do something techy with my animations so will probably look into doing a sexy kinda 30 second advert showing the curves off in a nice studio environment heh!


----------



## F1reH3wk (May 29, 2012)

Nice work, did you use turbo smooth on it or just added more polygons to add detail?


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

its smoothed up mate in maya - i simply hit '3' on the keyboard to smooth the mesh heh. It still needs the model to be built properly tho


----------

